# Ruth Lake



## EXAB (Mar 23, 2005)

Can anyone oblige with a photo or tell me where I can find one of this vessel.She was owned by Hanna Mining co and used to run out of Seven Islands in the 50's,there were three of them under the Bermudan flag I believe,her sistership was the Knob Lake and they were about 30'00 tons and the Sept Iles was about 40'000 tons.Hanna was a US mining Co operating in PQ and Labrador in partnership with Quebec Iron ore Co.Theyn had a fleet of lakeboats under the US flag and a small fleet under the Canadian flag.Thank you.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy EXAB,

I think I found her in an old Merchant Ships[1955-1956], have to scan her and post her, later this evening.Too busy at moment with other things[cooking/dine/drinking/watching Tele],so sorry, will have guests over later on for dinner and watch the clash between France-Portugal.So please be patience.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Back again, here you are, not the best scan:
Name:RUTH LAKE
Built:1956
Tons Gross:21.157
In service with the Iron Ore Transport Co.Ltd., of Canada.
Single-screw turbine-drive ore carrier built by Swan,Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd.
Dwt:30.900 tons
Wallsend Double-reduction geared turbines 12.500 s.h.p. at 105 r.p.m.
Spd.: 14¾ knots


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

*Sept Iles*

Hello EXAB
This will complete the tri-fector “Sept Iles” built by Furness Shipbuilding Company Ltd., in 1955 for Iron Ore Transport Company Ltd., Canada. At the time it was the largest ore carrier completed in the UK 31,100 d.w.

Ron


----------



## EXAB (Mar 23, 2005)

*re Ruth Lake*

Thanks a bunch guys if we ever meet up a few pints are on me. (Applause)


----------



## copaco (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello EXAB
Knob Lake was sister ship to Tritonica 19 000 DWT.See TRITONICA thread.Lionel


----------



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

EXAB

Your query broght back a few memories.
I was a apprentice in Wallsend Slipway and worked on the Ruth lake engine installation. Went on sea trials with her for afew days.
My job on trials was watching the boiler water level !!!
A couple of apprentices went to sea with her and I believe(as stories go) jumped ship in the States.

I had a picture of her during sea trials but unfortunately cannot locate it.Later on when I was at sea(with LOF) we loaded ore at Sept Isles a few times and once actually managed a shore run. That was pretty unusual as loading was normally a few hours. There was some breakdown with the conveyor system. A very nice town If I remember rightly.


----------



## JamesinSurrey (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello Everyone. I believe my father may have served on this ship in the Merchant Navy or as an Engineer.
I just sent the photo to his brother in Australia today.
Before I sent it, I scanned a copy and I attach the file as a .pdf to this message,
Regards
James

Ruth Lake


----------

